
Why does the SpaceX droneship camera cut out? [video] - elsewhen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH75bVG7HBo&feature=emb_logo
======
davismwfl
Internet at sea is not so easy or reliable. The further out the drone ship is
the more likely there will be issues.

Add to that a ton of vibration, sea state movement and atmospheric disturbance
of the rocket right around the drone ship and I am amazed how good it is most
of the time.

Buffering is surely already in place.

------
aritmo
They could just show the drone-ship feed with a 5 second delay, and the video
would be continuous.

